# Can not start X Server in FreebSD 7.1 on DELL 1420



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

BSDers, please don't buy DELL laptops. I will never buy it again!!!

My DELL 1420ï¼Œthe video adapter is NVIDIA GeFORCE 8400M GS. I had downloaded the driver version 173.14.18 and latest version 180.51 from NVIDIA official site. I input "make install" to compile and install the driver after I uncompressed the gz file. I got the following highlighted error messages from the CONSOLE:

```
nvidia0: <GeForce 8400M GS> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
pcib1: memory: end (fffffff) < start (fa000000)
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
device_attach: nvidia0 attach returned 6
```
There were error messages in the log file after restarted the freebsd 7.1. The kernel module nvidia.ko can be found in loaded kernel modules list. The screen was black after I input command "startx" for trying to start the X Server. The "CapsLock" key can be swithed but I can never grub the CONSOLE with "Ctrl+Alt+Fn". After I read the README file within the driver package, I found out that there is something useful in the FAQ list. It indicates that I should set PNP-OS option in BIOS to "DISABLE" status. I restarted the laptop, entered the BIOS Setup Menu with Pressing F2, then I found out there is no option related with PNP-OS! What a pity!

DELLï¼ŒPlease clearly write "Windows Only" on your box if your laptop can not support FreeBSD merely Windows!

Here give a pice of advance to guys who is planning to buy laptop: please don't buy DELL laptop. Never! only in the case that you just want to run Windowsï¼


The detailed progressï¼š

```
Redirection of command "make install >> /root/driver_installation.txt"
===> src (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555   nvidia.ko /boot/modules
kldxref /boot/modules
===> lib (install)
===> lib/libGL (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-cfg (install)
===> lib/libGLcore (install)
===> lib/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/libXvMCNVIDIA (install)
===> x11 (install)
===> x11/driver (install)
===> x11/extension (install)
===> x11/lib (install)
Note: Not installing a symlink to libnvidia-wfb.so.1 
because /usr/X11R6/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so already exists.
===> x11/bin (install)
===> x11/man (install)
===> doc (install)

Installation of the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver
180.51 for FreeBSD is now complete.  You can now
run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update
your X server configuration file.  Please see the README
for details if you wish to update your X configuration
file manually.
```
The copy of CONSOLE screen:

```
nvidia0: <GeForce 8400M GS> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
pcib1: memory: end (fffffff) < start (fa000000)
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
device_attach: nvidia0 attach returned 6
```


```
Redirection of command "kldstat >> /root/driver_installation.txt"
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
1   10 0xc0400000 97f830   kernel
2    2 0xc0d80000 284a4    linux.ko
4    1 0xc1504000 6a2c4    acpi.ko
5    1 0xc80bb000 6d5000   nvidia.ko
```


```
Redirection of command "dmesg |grep fail >> /root/driver_installation.txt"
acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
```


```
Redirection of command "grep fail /var/log/messages >> /root/driver_installation.txt"
Apr 21 16:49:21 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 16:49:21 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 18:50:48 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 18:50:48 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:09:59 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:09:59 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:40:49 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:40:49 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:49:18 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:49:18 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 20:50:24 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 21 20:50:24 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Apr 21 21:05:54 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 21 21:05:54 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Apr 21 21:10:49 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 21:10:49 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 21:15:42 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 21:15:42 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 21:19:23 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 21 21:19:23 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Apr 21 21:32:00 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 21:32:00 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 23:09:12 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 23:09:12 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 21 23:11:58 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 21 23:11:58 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Apr 21 23:17:38 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 21 23:17:38 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 22 08:35:19 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 22 08:35:19 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 22 08:39:24 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 22 08:39:24 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
Apr 22 08:41:14 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA MEM resource alloc failed, BAR1 @ 0x14.
Apr 22 08:41:14 wqpbsd kernel: nvidia0: NVRM: NVIDIA hardware alloc failed.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

wuqingping said:
			
		

> My DELL 1420ï¼Œthe video adapter is NVIDIA GeFORCE 8400M GS. I had downloaded the driver version 173.14.18 and latest version 180.51 from NVIDIA official site.


Use the port; x11/nvidia-driver




> DELLï¼ŒPlease clearly write "Windows Only" on your box if your laptop can not support FreeBSD merely Windows!
> 
> Here give a pice of advance to guys who is planning to buy laptop: please don't buy DELL laptop. Never! only in the case that you just want to run Windowsï¼


My Dell Inspiron 9100 runs Freebsd perfectly.

How much memory do you have?

If you have any problems with the binary nvidia driver it's best to have a look on the nvnews forums. Perhaps even post your problem there.


----------



## tangram (Apr 22, 2009)

wuqingping said:
			
		

> I had downloaded the driver version 173.14.18 and latest version 180.51 from NVIDIA official site. I input "make install" to compile and install the driver after I uncompressed the gz file.



Use x11/nvidia-driver. You can find an HOWTO: Install and configure NVIDIA drivers in the Howtos & FAQs section of this very forum.


----------



## adamk (Apr 22, 2009)

How much memory does this laptop have?  

And, for what it's worth, I love my Dell laptop but, then again, I only buy hardware supported by open source drivers.

Adam


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use the port; x11/nvidia-driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Factually, the driver downloaded from NVIDIA is not in binary but in source code.The file name is NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-180.51.tar.gz.
I will try install the driver from ports tonight. Thank you anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

wuqingping said:
			
		

> Factually, the driver downloaded from NVIDIA is not in binary but in source code.


Only a small part is source code (the kernel module IIRC) everything else is binary.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Only a small part is source code (the kernel module IIRC) everything else is binary.



Thank you very much for your kindly helping. The problem should be ocurred in hardware level since the screen still is black and I can not get my control from CONSOLE after I installed the driver from /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-drivers. The root cause should be BIOS does not pass the correct information to the operating system as FreeBSD is not one kind of PNP-OSes.

I have configured the driver following the steps within the HOWTO: Install and configure NVIDIA drivers (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038).

I can endure that the virtual screen with the normal VGA driver but not black screen. I think I can learn FreeBSD with virtual machine and this CONSOLE only one.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

The driver may not pick the correct screen to output to. It most likely tries to use the external monitor connection instead of your display.

Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can have a look.

Use code tags or post them as attachments.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

Dear SirDice, I am heatedly appreciating your kindness.

I had replaced with the FreeBSD partition with Debian 5.0.1 4 hours ago.
I have re-installed the FreeBSD 7.1 about 2 hour ago.

The problem is still in existance. Here are files for your reference.

xorg.conf which generated by nvidia-xconfig:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@wqpbsd.test.com)  Thu Apr 23 01:22:09 CST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/local/lib/X11/rgb"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

Redirection of dmesg:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz (1994.45-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 3756445696 (3582 MB)
avail memory = 3664039936 (3494 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   M08    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <DELL M08    > on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xef00-0xef7f mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfa000000-0xfbffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce 8400M GS> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x6f20-0x6f3f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x6f00-0x6f1f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xfed1c400-0xfed1c7ff irq 22 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci12: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.5 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
bge0: <Broadcom BCM5906 A2, ASIC rev. 0xc002> mem 0xf9bf0000-0xf9bfffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci9
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5906 10/100baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:22:19:d0:a5:95
bge0: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x6f80-0x6f9f irq 20 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x6f60-0x6f7f irq 21 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x6f40-0x6f5f irq 22 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1c3ff irq 20 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb6: EHCI version 1.0
usb6: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb3 usb4 usb5
usb6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
usb6: USB revision 2.0
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
fwohci0: <1394 Open Host Controller Interface> mem 0xf9aff800-0xf9afffff irq 19 at device 1.0 on pci3
fwohci0: [FILTER]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 47:4f:c0:00:29:16:40:5c
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 1 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 46:4f:c0:16:40:5c
fwe0: Ethernet address: 46:4f:c0:16:40:5c
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 47:4f:c0:00:29:16:40:5c @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0xdbcac000
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x6fa0-0x6faf irq 16 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0x6eb0-0x6eb7,0x6eb8-0x6ebb,0x6ec0-0x6ec7,0x6ec8-0x6ecb,0x6ee0-0x6eff mem 0xfebfb800-0xfebfbfff irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: AHCI Version 01.10 controller with 3 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: port not implemented
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64,0x62,0x66 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcd7ff,0xcd800-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <vendor 0x15d9 USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub4
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable IRM = 0 (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0 (me)
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L632H/D400> at ata0-master UDMA33
ad4: 238475MB <WDC WD2500BEVT-75ZCT2 11.01A11> at ata2-master SATA300
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1 is ntfs/sys2003.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s5 is ntfs/data.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s6 is ntfs/vmware.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s7 is ntfs/work.
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s2a
bge0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

/var/log/messages:

```
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd newsyslog[626]: logfile first created
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz (1994.45-MHz 686-class CPU)
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Cores per package: 2
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: real memory  = 3756445696 (3582 MB)
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: avail memory = 3672440832 (3502 MB)
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   M08    >
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: <DELL M08    > on motherboard
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, dfd6d800 (3) failed
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xef00-0xef7f mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfa000000-0xfbffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x6f20-0x6f3f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: usb0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x6f00-0x6f1f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhci1: [ITHREAD]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: usb1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: usb1: USB revision 1.0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xfed1c400-0xfed1c7ff irq 22 at device 26.7 on pci0
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: ehci0: [ITHREAD]
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: usb2: EHCI version 1.0
```


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 22, 2009)

The files /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/messages.
Two files have been appended with suffix directly.


----------



## adamk (Apr 22, 2009)

```
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: real memory  = 3756445696 (3582 MB)
Apr 23 00:50:33 wqpbsd kernel: avail memory = 3672440832 (3502 MB)
```

It was my understanding that the nvidia driver doesn't work on FreeBSD systems with more than 3 gigs of RAM:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1906595&postcount=4
http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129203


----------



## tangram (Apr 22, 2009)

Try:


```
# echo 'machdep.disable_mtrrs="1"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 23, 2009)

I had appended this line "machdep.disable_mtrrs=1" in /boot/loader.conf . it seems like not affective with my DELL 1420. 
I will try to remove one 2GB RAM for a testing. 

Thanks a lot to you two.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks a log to you all.


----------



## wuqingping (Apr 23, 2009)

Many thanks to you all.
*The X Server started normally as I removed 2GB RAM.*


----------

